# Opera TV App Store



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I know a little...
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there any more information on the updated Mini hardware?


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

oh nevermind, it just says that the netflix and pandora apps will be updated for the mini hardware, not the mini hardware itself.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

You talk about the new Netflix app for Roamio hitting soon. It actually was released to the Roamio boxes yesterday.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yep, after the fact, I saw Roamio and Minis are already receiving Netflix.  Maybe I should have posted earlier, but 7AM - 8AM is my "normal" blogging hour and I figured I wasn't racing anyone to Opera coverage... As far as I know, we're still awaiting an updated Premiere Netflix app (and I'm not certain it will be the same, although I'm hopeful!).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

davezatz said:


> Yep, after the fact, I saw Roamio and Minis are already receiving Netflix.  Maybe I should have posted earlier, but 7AM - 8AM is my "normal" blogging hour and I figured I wasn't racing anyone to Opera coverage... As far as I know, we're still awaiting an updated Premiere Netflix app (and I'm not certain it will be the same, although I'm hopeful!).


 It is exactly the same as one on the Roamio. I ran it this morning on my Elite via RPC hack. It's sluggish compared to running on Roamio as expected, but works fine.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

moyekj said:


> It is exactly the same as one on the Roamio. I ran it this morning on my Elite via RPC hack. It's sluggish compared to running on Roamio as expected, but works fine.


Nice. :up: More importantly, I'm hopeful the Premiere Netflix lockups and DVR crashes will be a thing of the past... and our long national nightmare will be over.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, the Opera store looks exactly the same as on the Sony BD players. Its pretty awful folks, there is only 3 or 4 apps that are worth even looking at. The rest are a complete joke.

However based on the photo above, looks like TechCruch and Moviephone are also coming as separate apps, since both are not in the Opera tv store currently.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

apw2607 said:


> However based on the photo above, looks like TechCruch and Moviephone are also coming as separate apps, since both are not in the Opera tv store currently.


TiVo has been expanding their partnership with AOL... and probably why the suggestion to get Engadget covering the new pause menu ad negativity from that other thread, won't get much traction.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Now I hope they expand HBO Go to the Roamio sooner than later. Xfinity on demand isn't available yet in our area for Tivo. Next county over does but they are on Motorola system and not SA/Cisco.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I think if TiVo ends up bringing in Amazon Prime, HBO Go, WatchESPN, etc, it will be done outside of the Opera TV Store. The Opera Store will be fine for smaller apps but most of the more requested apps will require deals with TiVo and will come outside the store.

I just hope TiVo finds a better way to manage apps in the UI. And maybe they will kill off those useless games apps that come with TiVos now that Opera will have the same useless games that no one plays.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah I would expect HBO Go to be delivered in a similar way Netflix is. The Opera TV Store isn't much use right now but it's nice to have an option if things pick up in the future. Typically they get replaced by a new service before anything relevant transpires though.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

From TiVo's 3rd Quarter 2013 Earnings Press Release:

"Additionally, the TiVo Roamio platform will include the Opera TV solution in the near future, which at its launch will enable over 100 apps built on HTML5, and will include ones focused on entertainment, sports, weather, gaming, news and more. Further, this solution is expected to make it easier for content publishers to get apps onto the television and allow our MSO partners to bring more content to their subscribers."

Nothing much new, but confirmation that it is still on track.


----------

